# Sleeping Angels



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Show us your sleeping Angels.
We can't resist photos of our darlings when they are asleep. They all look so precious. Poppy does it so well. I have two lovely sleepy photos of her. I have still to get such cuddly ones of Bridget. Here is Poppy.







And today 









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Some of our poos sleeping:


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Shhhhhhhh! Don't make a noise. So peaceful.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

Kruz sleeping with daddy


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

Some of Kruz sleeping


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

My sweet little Princess LOVES to nap & I love to take her picture!



 :love2::love2::love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

So innocent


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh, I have only about 1000 or so pictures of Beau sleeping. :smile: Here's just a few:


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

These are so adorable.... I love watching Ponki sleep!

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/dogpawdesigns/8622989476/][/URL]


----------



## rjen (Apr 7, 2010)

*Belle's angels*

here are a couple pics of my littlest angels


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Here is Indie relaxin'...


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

And more...Little Jack poops out and the girls sleeping with my youngest son while he was visiting...


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Here are my sleeping babies!

I love the one where he's smiling in his sleep. Lol 


















Gucci tucks himself in


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Ok so I have bed envy!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Indie know how to relax. And look at that ever so cute bed of Gucci and Mui Mui. That is one amazing dog bed.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Here is Charlie & Edison this afternoon. They love each other and tire each other out.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

I must say that that is one beautiful bed. Miu Miu and Gucci always have the good stuff!

Indie know how to relax.

I love looking at the poodles cuddling the human. That is so cute!!!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Gucci gets to sleep on a girly bed. Lol


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

I finally get a photo of Bridget sleeping. I was wondering why I had none of her sleeping and I realised that she only seems to sleep glued to me. Other times she is on sentry duty. She dozes but whenever I move she is fully awake so it is hard to get her asleep.









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

She is truly a sleeping beauty.. Love her beautiful color and compactness.


----------



## stardoc (Jul 18, 2011)

Very cute and heartwarming pictures!
I want to share some of Desi's sleeping pictures. She sleeps all the time and we call her narcoleptic puppy.




































And this one from this morning, Desi and daddy "watching" a soccer game.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Desi looks and sleeps like Poppy.


----------



## Milo :) (Mar 10, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Milo knows how to sprawl out.

Here's another one of Bridget. Today is cold and very wet. What else is there to do but sleep.









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

